# New Clean & Clear Blackhead Eraser



## Ashley (Jul 8, 2008)

Blackhead Eraserâ„¢ uses a gentle vibrating motion to exfoliate dead surface skin to remove dirt and oil more effectively. The foaming medicated pads, containing our exclusive blackhead dissolving serum, penetrate your pores to reduce the number of blackheads. After cleansing, you'll be left with cleaner, smoother and visibly healthier skin.

*Package Details*

Salicylic Acne Medication


Instantly see fewer blackheads 
Helps prevent new blackheads from forming
Includes:
Applicator 
Attachment Head 
20 Pads (1.57 in / 40 mm) dia) 
1 - AA Battery
Water resistant for use in shower.
Indications


Penetrates pores to reduce the number of blackheads. 
For the treatment of acne.
Directions
This product is designed to be used 3 to 4 times a week. 
Firmly attach the white side of a disposable Clean &amp; ClearÂ® Blackhead Eraserâ„¢ medicated pad to the attachment head. 
Wet your face with warm water. 
Thoroughly wet the pad by quickly passing it under running water to activate pad. 
Switch "on" the applicator and begin massaging the pad on your skin in an upward circular motion to work up a lather. Move over entire face, especially to blackhead prone areas. 
Switch "off" the applicator and dispose of pad after each use. Do not flush. 
Rinse face thoroughly with water and pat dry.
Active Ingredients: Salicylic Acid (Acne Medication)
$19 @ drugstore.com, I saw it at Target for $17.99

SOURCE

I haven't found any reviews on this product yet, but it does look very interesting!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 8, 2008)

That looks neat, but i think i'd stick to aspirin, it has the same ingredient, salicylic acid, and they're cheaper LOL.

Thanks for the post Ash!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw it at Walmart last week so I decided to buy it...Used it once and passed it on to my sibling since I wasn't too impressed with it. Was very minty feeling and "tingly". It stings if you get it in your eyes!!

Not sure if it would really help with the blackheads or not for the price I paid. I prefer my Clarisonic brush.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 24, 2008)

intresting


----------



## ttusweetie (Jul 24, 2008)

This product did not work for me at all, nor did the 3 piece C &amp; C Advantage kit in similar packaging. I wouldn't waste your money. Biore products still work best for me.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2008)

that product sounds interesting, too bad i can't fidn that brand here.


----------



## laurreenn (Jul 26, 2008)

that definitely looks like it could be cool, but so far it sounds like the ladies aren't impressed with it.


----------

